# Picked up cool looking Art Deco bottle. LEON.



## hemihampton (Mar 31, 2017)

Picked this one up recently. I like it & from my home town of Detroit. LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice one! I like anything with the American eagle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 2, 2017)

Big and bold!  I like it!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 3, 2017)

That's got to be one of the best sodas from that era that I've ever seen.  Great score, man.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 11, 2017)

That is a nice one! Lots of detail!


----------



## GEEMAN (Apr 25, 2017)

I only collect local small town stuff here in Wisconsin but it would be hard to walk away from that bottle if ever ran across one  because it's just plain cool.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 25, 2017)

Very neat!


----------

